# Detectives needed



## ponies4ever (9 August 2016)

So my mare is only 7 so it can't be that hard to find her history right? Wrong. I cannot find her old owners anywhere!!! she came from a dealers and they will not let me know where she came from. She only has one other name in her passport who is only named as "P Moore" from agher in Ireland. she has no breeding recorded and the passport was made in 2014 or 15 i can't remember. In the vetting vet reckoned shed had a foal which is why id love to know her past! Her name is Agher Rosie however almost everything that comes up is what I've done with her. If anyone can find anything about her or her owners i would be incredible grateful. yes i am fully aware this is a long shot  




 sorry for big photo


----------



## ponies4ever (9 August 2016)

oh yeah she came over from ireland last year.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 August 2016)

Its not often I cant shed light on something like this, but I've drawn a blank this time. I have just done some quick digging though. When I'm back at work on Thursday I'll have a proper look if I get chance. Bear in mind though that a lot of people in Ireland run on a broodmare or 2 without a single trace on the internet. What does it say in the passport owner wise? Any address as that will help a lot!


----------



## Dry Rot (9 August 2016)

You've mentioned "agher" which is a village or locality in Co Meath. That's what Google came up with.

Unless Ireland has changed since I was last there, country people will have an intimate knowledge of each other's business -- and probably a lot more! Try the local post office, the pub, police, priest, garage. Someone will know.

When I bought my Land Rover, the owners had an address in the west of Scotland. That should have been easy. But they were quiet English people who had rcently moved up from the Borders and they confounded the issue by refusing cash! In the circumstances, I decided to thoroughly check them out. I finally got directed to a local councillor by the (only) garage who referred me via a roundabout route to a neighbour of some "incomers". I did eventually find out that they were not drug dealers but just kept to themselves. I still have the Land Rover.


----------



## HeresHoping (9 August 2016)

Gah. Just lost my thread. I've found an Agher Spotted with Liv Watts Eventing (http://www.pictaram.com/user/liv.watts.eventing/1765800601) - she might know something, although on BE sire and dam are unknown, and another Agher spotty job here: http://www.horsesportireland.ie/ev-breeding-three-irish-sport-horses-in-top-10-at-pau-cci4/

Also: http://www.irishsporthorseagent.co.uk/2015/04/23/agher-johnny/ - does the agent know the stud?


----------



## Dry Rot (10 August 2016)

There's an "equine property" for sale in Agher. Might be worth following up. Horsey folk know horsey folk.


----------



## spacefaer (10 August 2016)

There are 50+ horses registered with Horse Sport Ireland with that "Agher" prefix.  All but 2 have breeding unknown, breeder unknown.  I suspect that the breeder was forced to get passports and has got the cheapest one possible, with no registered details.  

What colour is your mare's passport?  Is it white?  That's the cheapest basic registration document.  

(The two with known breeding are registered as being bred by guys with different names/parts of Ireland)


----------



## Dry Rot (10 August 2016)

Don't know what happens in the horse world but in the dog game, it is rumoured that an Englishman went to Ireland to buy a dog. He found a dog he liked dog and the price was right, then, as an after thought, he asked how he was bred? The seller replied, "How would you like him to be bred, sir?"


----------



## spacefaer (10 August 2016)

Dry Rot said:



			Don't know what happens in the horse world but in the dog game, it is rumoured that an Englishman went to Ireland to buy a dog. He found a dog he liked dog and the price was right, then, as an after thought, he asked how he was bred? The seller replied, "How would you like him to be bred, sir?"
		
Click to expand...

I've had Englishmen say that to me before now! Mind you, that was in the day's before microchipping and passports.

Just to add, OP, that of the 50+ horses with the Agher prefix that came up on CapallOir, Agher Rosie was not one of them, which is odd. Is that her official name on her passport?


----------



## fatpiggy (10 August 2016)

Dry Rot said:



			Don't know what happens in the horse world but in the dog game, it is rumoured that an Englishman went to Ireland to buy a dog. He found a dog he liked dog and the price was right, then, as an after thought, he asked how he was bred? The seller replied, "How would you like him to be bred, sir?"
		
Click to expand...

It happened to someone I know who was buying from a dodgy dealer here in the NW.  She asked if the mare she was buying had papers and the dealer produced a set of blanks and wrote them up in front of her with made-up names and dates.  Personally I wouldn't have carried on with the purchase but...


----------



## ponies4ever (10 August 2016)

yes her official name is agher rosie. her passport is burgundy coloured? its from LHI. proper address is Summerhill , Agher, Meath, Ireland. thanks so much everyone that has replied i hadn't thought to ask local people there! really appreciate everyones effort


----------



## stormox (11 August 2016)

Have you tried writing to the Breeder? Summerhill isnt a very  big place, and I bet if you put the address thats in the passport it would get to him. He might like a photo too.


----------



## Damnation (11 August 2016)

Try and get in touch with this place?

It would be nearby, they may know something! Its also not unheard of for a riding school to breed horses, keep the ones that are suitable for the riding school, sell the ones on that aren't suitable?

http://www.moyridingcentre.com/location.php


----------



## ponies4ever (11 August 2016)

Damnation said:



			Try and get in touch with this place?

It would be nearby, they may know something! Its also not unheard of for a riding school to breed horses, keep the ones that are suitable for the riding school, sell the ones on that aren't suitable?

http://www.moyridingcentre.com/location.php

Click to expand...

Have emailed them and fingers crossed. If i don't get a reply will try what you suggested stormox


----------



## stormox (11 August 2016)

Registering with the LHI (leisure horse ireland) is the cheapest way to get a passport, even cheaper than the HSI (was IHB) white ones.  I think they took over issuing the IPSA (irish piebald and skewbald) fairly recently. You can do a microchip search on their site, might throw something up.


----------



## Horseshoe2 (14 August 2016)

Could it be a fake passport or something? I've heard it can sometimes happen under some circumstances and some dealers don't ask many questions.


----------



## stormox (14 August 2016)

Horseshoe2 said:



			Could it be a fake passport or something? I've heard it can sometimes happen under some circumstances and some dealers don't ask many questions.
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely if horse is microchipped, marking chart correct  and its LHI, theyr a genuine PIO


----------



## Irish gal (15 August 2016)

It sounds like she was bred by the people Spacefaer mentioned, as has the same prefix and that's a common thing that's done by breeders here. It means she's from the same farm. Google eircom phone book Meath. Choose residential search and put in the name and address and all the people of that name should come up. There won't be many, it's a small country!

The only thing is I bet that breeder won't have a whole lot of info for you. If he's just registering as leisure horses it's a basic operation and a lot of farmers aren't exactly close with their horses, they are just another farm animal. So to get one who has a lot of her horses as the prefix suggests who can then remember the details of one from a few years ago, will require a little luck.


----------



## stormox (15 August 2016)

I wonder would ISPA passport holders have been issued with new  passports when LHI took them over? That could be why OPs horses passport is dated 2015 whe mare was born 2009....


----------

